# Chocolate Chip Starfish and Asexual Reproduction



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

so i cut my starfish in half to test the theory of asexual reproduction... ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Nickeftink (Apr 11, 2010)

cool. that would be awesome to just buy one starfish and end up with a few. Thats a heck of a money saver.


----------

